# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  ¿Cuál es el impacto de los residuos de medicamentos en la vida acuática de los ríos?

## Jonasino

> Investigadores de la Universidad de Florida (Estados Unidos) han analizado el impacto real que tienen los residuos de medicamentos para la vida acuática y han visto que algunos contaminantes químicos alteran los procesos metabólicos de las comunidades microbianas de los ríos. Asimismo, también han visto que algunos métodos de vigilancia utilizados podrían pasar por alto un número importante de estos compuestos.
> 
> El trabajo, cuyos resultados publica este miércoles la revista 'Science Advances', ha sido dirigido por el investigador español Ismael Rodea, becado por la Fundación Ramón Areces, y arroja luz sobre cómo mezclas a muy bajas dosis de contaminantes farmacéuticos están afectando a las comunidades microbianas de agua dulce.
> 
> Cuando los productos farmacéuticos y de higiene personal (en conjunto conocidos como PPCP) son eliminados por el cuerpo encuentran su camino hacia ríos y mares, donde se mezclan en concentraciones bajas. A pesar de su ubicuidad, los efectos de estos residuos de productos farmacéuticos sobre el medio ambiente no se conocen bien, en parte debido a la falta de enfoques experimentales para identificar los efectos de estos contaminantes en condiciones realistas.
> 
>     Mezclas a muy bajas dosis de contaminantes farmacéuticos están afectando a las comunidades microbianas de agua dulce
> 
> Para hacer frente a las limitaciones actuales en la identificación de los efectos ocultos sobre la vida acuática de las mezclas en dosis bajas de PPCPs, Rodea y su equipo desarrollaron una nueva herramienta que acopla dos tecnologías existentes: el análisis de sensibilidad global y el análisis biológico cuantitativo de alto rendimiento (GSA-QHTS, por sus siglas en inglés).
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/16/0...-acuatica-rios

----------

